# Teammachine SLR02 and SLR03 same frame?



## threebikes

What is the difference between the two frames.


----------



## RiDe_BMC

threebikes said:


> What is the difference between the two frames.


Hi Threebikes,

The SLR01, 02, and 03 are based off of the same construction philosophy which is derived from ACE Technology. ACE allowed BMC to identify specific goals for various performance characteristics (weight, compliance, stiffness, etc) by affecting the physical characteristics of the frame (tube shapes, tube, thickness, and carbon layup). Achieving these initial goals at 100% yielded the SLR01. 

Obviously the SLR01 is more expensive than the SLR02 and 03. In order to make similar performance more broadly obtainable we had to look at the cost of materials, intricacy of production, and labor to find out where we could affect the bottom line without sacrificing performance.

If the SLR01 is a 1:1 representation of our ideal pro level race bike, think of the SLR02 and then the SLR03 as close approximations of that perfect bike. While still targeting the same ride quality, the SLR02 uses fewer pieces of carbon (less intricate performance tuning) in construction and a different layup. This results in slightly thicker walls and differently shaped tubes. As a result the SLR02 will ride a bit differently. The same differences can be found between the SLR02 and SLR03. Again, to make the technology more obtainable, layups were adjusted, tube shapes were altered, and performance will be slightly different (not necessarily worse!). 

So, while there's not really many highly visual changes between the three models, subtle differences can be felt when running your hand over the tubes, each bike is a little heavier than the one before, and the rider may feel performance changes depending on effort and terrain.

If you're looking at both the SLR02 and SLR03, the best thing you can do it ride both of them!


----------



## threebikes

Thanks RIDeBMC. Great looking bikes. I look forward to stopping by a dealer.


----------



## Buckwheat987

I have both an SLR02 (2014; 105 5700) and an SLR03 (2015, 105 5800). Both are great bikes: stiff, comfortable, climb well and handle well. You can't go wrong with either.

I think the SLR03 is about 3/4 of a pound heavier, not a big deal. I think the SLR03 is the best bang for the buck ride out there right now.


----------



## Migen21

I really wish BMC would provide better technical information about this stuff to their dealers.

When asking questions like this in the local shops, what I get is lots of opinions, and no hard data. 

When tying to decide between a GF01 or GF02 ( only one of which is available to ride in my size), I was told things like "they are exactly the same", or "they are made in the same mold". No one could tell me anything more than what I could read in the broshures myself.

To complicate things in my case, I wanted a rim brake bike ( already had wheels) and the 01 now only comes in Disc.

I wonder what Team BMC is going to ride in Paris-Roubaix next year?

( sorry for the rant hijack, but very happy to see BMC represented here - love the brand)


----------



## threebikes

Thanks buckwheat


----------



## Buckwheat987

threebikes said:


> Thanks buckwheat


I would also add that the Shimano 5800 105 is superior to the earlier 5700 105. Much smoother shifts.


----------



## 9W9W

Migen21 said:


> I really wish BMC would provide better technical information about this stuff to their dealers.
> 
> When asking questions like this in the local shops, what I get is lots of opinions, and no hard data.


I would have to agree with this. When shopping for my SLR01, which I admittedly purchased second hand, I had to do a fair amount of detective work to understand the differences myself. 

Also, RideBMC, does a 57 SLR01 really come spec'd with 130stem as per website literature?


----------



## RiDe_BMC

Hi Migen,

No apologies necessary! It's a valid question/comment.

We're actually tackling this very issue this year. In a world where our retailers are inundated with (often conflicting) info provided from each brand they carry, education is quite a challenging topic. We want to make sure that the info we push out is provided in a way that leaves no room for confusion and is easy to understand. In the meantime, I'm happy to answer questions here myself!

The current GF01 is essentially the disc brake version of the current GF02. The only differences in frame construction are to structurally account for the disc brake mounts on the 01. As such, the performance characteristics between the two models are indiscriminately similar..

Paris-Roubaix? Never heard of it


----------



## RiDe_BMC

9W9W said:


> Also, RideBMC, does a 57 SLR01 really come spec'd with 130stem as per website literature?


Hi 9W9W,

Website is correct.

SLR01 56: 120mm
SLR01 58: 130mm
SLR01 61: 130mm

SLR02 57: 120mm
SLR02 60: 130mm

#LongisPRO


----------



## Migen21

RiDe_BMC said:


> Hi Migen,
> 
> No apologies necessary! It's a valid question/comment.
> 
> We're actually tackling this very issue this year. In a world where our retailers are inundated with (often conflicting) info provided from each brand they carry, education is quite a challenging topic. We want to make sure that the info we push out is provided in a way that leaves no room for confusion and is easy to understand. In the meantime, I'm happy to answer questions here myself!
> 
> The current GF01 is essentially the disc brake version of the current GF02. The only differences in frame construction are to structurally account for the disc brake mounts on the 01. As such, the performance characteristics between the two models are indiscriminately similar..
> 
> Paris-Roubaix? Never heard of it


Thanks for the info. Your statement about the GF-01 and GF-02 is interesting. It seems strange BMC would use a lower model# for bikes that are identical (except the brakes). Why not call them both GF-01/GF-01 Disc. It seems it would save a lot of confusion. 

Sooo, BMC riding GF-02's on the cobbles this year? Or ?


----------



## RiDe_BMC

Migen21 said:


> Thanks for the info. Your statement about the GF-01 and GF-02 is interesting. It seems strange BMC would use a lower model# for bikes that are identical (except the brakes). Why not call them both GF-01/GF-01 Disc. It seems it would save a lot of confusion.
> 
> Sooo, BMC riding GF-02's on the cobbles this year? Or ?


Hi Migen,

Take a look at this bike. It's essentially a GF02 frame with wider tire clearance. This is what they rode last year, however, with the UCI's current exploration of disc, it's anyone's guess what the guys will be riding this year...


----------

